# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Топ 3 устройства для "умного" дома от Lenovo

## Labs

*Минск,* *21** января 2020 г.* — Компания Lenovo во время выставки CES в Лас-Вегасе представила новые смарт-устройства для дома. Смотреть мультфильмы в кругу семьи поможет новый планшет *Lenovo* *Smart* *Tab* *M**10* *FHD* *Plus* 2-го поколения. Устройство поддерживает функции голосового помощника Google Assistant, режим Ambient Mode и оборудовано “умной” зарядной станцией. Снова и снова наслаждаться любимыми фотографиями позволит фоторамка *Lenovo* *Smart* *Frame* с интеллектуальными функциями. Пользователи смогут контролировать безопасность домашних смарт-устройств с системой защиты Lenovo Connected Home Security, новым облачным решением на платформе Lenovo Vantage.
*Больше возможностей с* *Lenovo* *Smart* *Tab* *M**10* *FHD* *Plus** 2-го поколения*
Новинка Lenovo Smart Tab M10 FHD Plus 2-го поколения — универсальный полнофункциональный планшет, который работает на операционной системе Android. Благодаря режиму Ambient Mode устройство можно использовать как смарт-дисплей. Управлять голосом легко, ведь планшет поддерживает функции голосового помощника Google Assistant и “услышит” указания владельца с любого угла комнаты1. Достаточно одной команды, чтобы просмотреть записи с камер, включить музыку, проверить прогноз погоды или управлять домашними смарт-устройствами.
Планшет комплектуется "умной" зарядной станцией. Она удерживает устройство в вертикальном положении, восстанавливает и сохраняет заряд. Когда планшетом не пользуются длительное время, зарядная станция трансформирует его в цифровую фоторамку, которая автоматически воспроизводит любимые фото. Модель оснащена 10-дюймовым дисплеем с разрешением Full HD (1920×1080 пикселей) с узкими рамками (4,6 мм), поэтому просматривать шоу и играть в игры станет еще увлекательнее. Насыщенные звуковые эффекты обеспечат 2 боковые динамика с поддержкой технологии Dolby Atmos®.
Нужен планшет для всей семьи? Пользователи могут создавать несколько учетных записей и активировать их с помощью функции распознавания лица. Доступ детей к нежелательному контенту родители смогут ограничить, настроив режим Kid's Mode. К тому же, планшет оборудован функцией защиты глаз, которая поможет всем членам семьи безопасно пользоваться устройством длительное время. "Умный" гаджет отслеживает позу пользователя и, при необходимости, напоминает выровнять спину. В автомобиле или автобусе планшет предупредит о неровных участках дороги и подскажет, когда лучше отложить устройство в сторону.
*Оживить лучшие воспоминания с* *Lenovo* *Smart* *Frame*
С “умной” фоторамкой Lenovo Smart Frame с 21-дюймовым дисплеем пользователи смогут чаще вспоминать самые ценные моменты жизни. На рамке каждый снимок будет выглядеть как "живой" и пробуждать приятные воспоминания. Благодаря матовому экрану с антибликовым покрытием пользователи смогут наслаждаться любимыми фото и видео при любом освещении. "Умный" датчик подстраивается к количеству света в помещении и регулирует яркость изображения для приятного просмотра фото в кабинете, гостиной или спальне. Достаточно настроить диапазон движений рукой, чтобы управлять воспроизведением фото и видео.
Увлекаетесь искусством? Бесплатное приложение позволяет воспроизводить на фоторамке сотни художественных произведений. Технологии искусственного интеллекта совершенствуют показ фото, автоматически создавая коллажи из лучших изображений. Рамка оборудована специальным креплением, которое позволяет вращать ее на 90 градусов и просматривать фото в вертикальном или горизонтальном положении. Чтобы фоторамка лучше подходила к интерьеру пользователи могут выбрать цвет и материалы устройства на вкус.
*Лучшая защита "умного" дома с Lenovo Connected Home Security*
Беспокоитесь о кибербезопасности "умного" дома? Система Lenovo Connected Home Security защищает домашние смарт-устройства от хакерских атак, шпионажа за семьей и кражи личной информации. Новинка получила программное обеспечение Lenovo Vantage версии 3.1.1, работает на базе платформы Coronet и доступна всем пользователям устройств и ПО от Lenovo. Система защиты отслеживает гаджеты, подключенные к домашней сети и предупреждает о несанкционированном доступе посторонних лиц к ним. Lenovo Connected Home Security оповещает пользователей о возможных угрозах, таких как хакерские и фишинговые атаки, и помогает оставаться защищенными с помощью индивидуальных инструкций.
Пользователи могут самостоятельно выбрать, какие гаджеты мониторить: планшеты, смарт-часы и дисплеи или другие домашние устройства с интеллектуальными функциями. Привыкли пользоваться планшетом дома? Пользователи могут изменить настройки и сделать планшет на ОС Android главным центром управления системы Lenovo Connected Home Security вместо компьютера2.

----------

